# New study proves that drinking soda causes gout



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New study proves that drinking soda causes gout by David Gutierrez (NaturalNews) Regular soda consumption significantly increases women’s risk of gout, according to a study conducted by researchers from Boston University and published in the Journal of the American Medical Association. Gout is a painful type of inflammatory arthritis that has become increasingly common in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

